# Lifestyle Query



## pfebluffield (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi,

I know this question has been asked a lot and I am prepared for the "if you have to ask, then you shouldn't get one" replies. But hopefully people appreciate that I am doing my home work to make sure I can provide a suitable home that a V can flourish in.

We are wanting to get a V puppy and are not first time dog owners (we unfortunately lost our 5 year old dog to liver disease a month ago) so know how hard and difficult any puppy can be with regards to time, effort, training etc, as would be the same with any breed.

But I want to make sure as the V grows and matures we can keep it satisfied and living the kind of life it should.

I can give an hour every morning of off lead walks/woodland as we live within a 5 minute walk of a local park with fields/woodland beyond. And at night the same to include some walking on the lead. With extra time on Sundays as both myself and my partner and daughter have the day together. There are only two days a week we both work so the other 5 days there is someone around the house etc.

During those two days we both work I am able to go home for lunch and would look to employ a walker/puppy visit during the afternoon later in the day.

This is a very basic structure as like anyone we have other things that come up as everyone does but the idea is that we want to take on a far more active lifestyle and be involving our new family member in the things we can. And we want to be appreciating the surrounding area we live in etc.

I am hoping we can provide a home that a V can flourish and appreciate any advice.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

1) Why a Vizsla?

2) What are your expectations?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

On top of gingerling`s spot on questions, just as a reminder: this breed was meant to be a working one (help hunting for owner), so have you thought about what will be his/her job?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What non Vizsla owners do not know about the breed, can be a deal breaker.

Smart athletic dogs can easily become bored.
Boredom leads to behavioral problems, and OCD dogs in this breed. 

Second... Not all dog breeds are the same.
Owning one breed, does not mean a owner is correct for every breed.

There is no way for us to know, if you would be a good fit for a Vizsla. Each dog has slightly different needs, and as owners we find ways to fullfill those needs. 
Contact your local club breeder referral.
Speak in detail with them, and breeders they refer you to. This could help you make a better informed decision.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

We have about the same schedule as you & our Vizsla does fine with it but I do also try to get her involved in some sort of training classes. I notice when we aren't in training she gets bored & into more trouble! We are actually kind of struggling right now as I am injured & unable to run with her daily as she is used to. Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Each Vizlsa will be different, they're not all the same. Some are very content to be couch potatoes until the bell rings, and some are a high wire act from the get go.
As for the time element. No human can out work a Vizsla. You will never have the ability to tire one out. An hour off lead,twice per day is actually pretty good, but be aware, that an in shape, working, Vizlsa can run for hours. I used to run mine with my mountain bike for hours in the forests.
Be very honest with the breeder about what you are looking for. Don't pick a big name kennel known for horizon hunters, or get the Vizsla puppy with the Dual and Triple champions on every side of the paper, with multiple NAVDHA prize titles, unless that is what you know you truly want.
Let the breeder help you pick the puppy that is right for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2019)

We are probably in the minority, but our V is pretty calm overall. He is good as long as we can get him out every 3 days or so for an off leash walk of about an hour. He is just about a year old, so maybe that will change. He didn’t come from hunting lines, more just the lines of family dogs. He lets us know when he needs more time outside. I know someone else had mentioned, Family dogs, vs hunting dog lines. For us it was definitely the right choice, that we lucky stumbled across this. We couldn’t be happier with him though. I hope you find a pup that can fit your lifestyle! So exciting


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I know plenty of "non-working" vizslas that appear to be happy well adjusted dogs. I work my two out of choice but I don't think it has to be the be all and end all of having a vizsla. Remember pfebluffield, the only stupid question is the one that remains unasked


----------



## pfebluffield (Nov 1, 2019)

Really appreciate some of these replies and understanding. I must admit some of the early responses are so negative that unless you are going to using as a working dog, then we should be made to feel we can't have one as a family pet. I appreciate they are active dogs and know the commitment required. I just wanted to make sure that what I could offer was not way off the mark of what is required as quite right i won't be using him/her as a working dog.

And absolutely each breed is different and each dog within that breed can be different. I just want to offer a loving and safe home for a Vizsla where they will get nothing short of all the affection they need.

Thanks again to those who have offered constructive replies.


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

My dog is not a working dog even though his dad and litter mates are. My husband and I are not hunters. Our dog gets a lot of attention, play, and walks. He has free range of the yard-invisible fence. We work full time. My husband comes home at lunch to let him out and play. We receive compliments from strangers on how well behaved he is. Not sure how that happened !! This is our first pet dog too!!!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

You have to go into this with your eyes wide open. Keep researching watching youtube video's.


Then when you finally get one it will still be harder than you expected. 


We absolutely love ours. We got our male as a puppy and since my wife does not have a job (works hard taking care of me!) She was able to devote a lot of time to him. We then adopted a 10 month old against my wishes, but it is really great having 2 of them as they can keep each other occupied/play/fun fight.


The first 6 months were a lot of work with the puppy then things started getting better. We have got our routine down now and as long as they get out for a 5 mile plus run daily they are a joy.


I am sure some V's will not need as much exercise/stimulation, but you really won't know what you have until you spend time With yours.


I look at my kids and wonder how they can be so different.. 


I think you will do well


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

pfebluffield said:


> Really appreciate some of these replies and understanding. I must admit some of the early responses are so negative that unless you are going to using as a working dog, then we should be made to feel we can't have one as a family pet. I appreciate they are active dogs and know the commitment required. I just wanted to make sure that what I could offer was not way off the mark of what is required as quite right i won't be using him/her as a working dog.
> 
> And absolutely each breed is different and each dog within that breed can be different. I just want to offer a loving and safe home for a Vizsla where they will get nothing short of all the affection they need.
> 
> Thanks again to those who have offered constructive replies.



pfebluffield.
You do not need to "work" your Vizsla, or ever hunt over it, but I highly recommend training it as if you do, only because there is such an enormous body of work already done on it, that you have a pretty darn good "step by step" guide to maximize your odds of success.
Vizlsas make wonderful family pets.


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

we have a 20 month old male vizsla who's both parents aren't from working/show lines. We too thankfully came across the advice to go for a non working/show line if you want a calmer vizsla. We give him 2 x 1 hour off lead walks everyday where he charges around and plays with all his friends and he's very content with that.
He does love to cuddle up to us then dig under his blanket when he wants to really settle down.


----------



## edennist (Jun 23, 2019)

Our 7mo pup seems to be on the low energy side of vizlas too. We’re in our early 60s, work full time and don’t run, bike or hunt. We do play with her, we have a large fenced wooded yard and we do brain work when we can. She goes to daycare twice a week, rising to three next month, and she likes it. If she’s getting into things, we play or train but we haven’t had any destructive behavior of any kind. For instance, she wakes up in the morning then hangs out on the bed with us after her breakfast while we drink our coffee and read the paper before she wants to run around a little before crate time or daycare. She doesn’t seem much different at all from what I can see than any mixed breed, couch potato/active puppy.


----------

